# Excellent Hop Information Resource



## Bribie G (14/10/13)

If not posted already: great reading.


----------



## Doubleplugga (14/10/13)

That's awesome Bribie G, cheers mate.


----------



## ianh (14/10/13)

Good site thanks for the reference.


----------



## verysupple (14/10/13)

Fantastic, thanks Bribie. I've been looking for something like this for a while but until now never found something so comprehensive.


----------



## QldKev (14/10/13)

Good detailed resource, hopefully they will get some of the newer varieties in there soon.


----------

